# Vines Are In



## Teamsterjohn (May 20, 2011)

My 6 vines came yesterday, and today I planted them. Now the fun starts.


----------



## robie (May 20, 2011)

Looks great!
I'm jealous.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, ill be looking down the tubes everyday now,LOL


----------



## ibglowin (May 20, 2011)

Looking good, grow baby, grow!


----------



## Racer (May 20, 2011)

Teamsterjohn said:


> Thanks, ill be looking down the tubes everyday now,LOL



I've had grape vines for 10 years now and still get out there every day to look at them so don't feel bad if your doing it from now on. And I do have to agree very nice job on the prep and planting!


----------



## Wade E (May 20, 2011)

Lime looking into your first primary bucket!!!! Looks great there John, any chance of letting us know what they are unless I missed that?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2011)

WOW those look great. I just heard today that a few of the local vineyards are starting to pull out the concords and planting more wine grapes. Welches is giving them big Balls and they are looking to buy them elsewhere cheaper instead of from the local growers in their backyard.


----------



## ibglowin (May 20, 2011)

Bwahahahahahaha.......

Your kidding right. Look again grasshopper at the blue sign in pic#1...... 



Wade E said:


> any chance of letting us know what they are unless I missed that?


----------



## GerardVineyard (May 20, 2011)

Where did you get your "Marquette" sign made? I need to get some signs made so when I get "old timers" I'll remember what I planted...


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Bwahahahahahaha.......
> 
> Your kidding right. Look again grasshopper at the blue sign in pic#1......



Hey respect you elders...oh wait a minute Wade is young enough to be a son to a lot of members here. LOL


----------



## jtstar (May 21, 2011)

Nice job there teamsterjohn my Marquettes are three years old now and just starting to give me grapes now the real work begins for you learning how to prune for the next three years you will spend more time with them then your wife


----------



## grapeman (May 21, 2011)

I can't see a single vine in that picture, but the infrastructure looks great! Just kidding about the vines, I know they are in there somewhere and at this point just look like sticks anyways! It won't be long and you will have some grapes.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (May 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Wade, I cant make the sign any bigger,lol. Runningwolf, I bought the sign at Double A Vineyards.


----------

